
Turns out the signal astronomers saw was “strong” because it came from Earth - doener
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/turns-out-the-signal-astronomers-saw-was-strong-because-it-came-from-earth/
======
flukus
You mean the aliens are already here?

